# Newbie question



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If a certain (easy) plant grows very healthy in a high tech tank, would it have more problems right after it's moved to a low tech tank? 

For example, if I grow moss in a CO2 supplied tank with enough light to make them grow fast, will they stop growing or become unhealthy if moved to a tank without CO2? (comparing to the moss that has been growing in the low tech tank).

I'm thinking to get a smaller tank to grow more moss to start in my shrimp tanks. Not sure if it will work or not.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The plants will be fine. There may be an adaptation period as they adjust to the lower light, nutrients and CO2 availability, however. This will often manifest as a bit of dieback.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

+1 previous post. however i found that moss usually adjust to conditions better and quicker than anything else. i wouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Great. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had a number of plants that came from tanks with much better light than my 30 G has, and most of them did fine. Certainly there was some dieback and leaf loss, until new growth began. Typically the new growth was not identical to the old. Leaf nodes will be farther apart, green colour rather than pink or red, stems grow longer than the old ones as they reach for light, etc. On the mosses I did not notice any dieback, except with riccia and pellia, but it took awhile for any new growth to be noticeable. I tied some Taiwan onto rocks and fairly quickly saw new rhizoids, but the green stems didn't show much growth under the low light for awhile. But most of them adapted well enough, with a bit of time.


----------

